# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Nhà phân phối hàng đầu về ốp góc cao su tường

## it130htx

*Thanh ốp góc tường bằng cao su tổng hợp*
*Thông tin về sản phẩm thanh ốp góc tường bằng cao su giá rẻ:*

Xuất xứ: Hàng chính hãng paloca.Kích thước: 80×100×1000mm.Chất liệu : Cao su nguyên chất.Màu sắc : Vàng , đen.Bảo hành : 12 tháng.


*Mô tả và đặc điểm của sản phẩm thanh ốp góc tường giá rẻ:*

– Sản xuất hoàn toàn từ cao su nguyên chất nên có độ đàn hồi cực cao, hạn chế tối đa sứt mẻ cho tường và trầy xước phương tiện di chuyển khi va đập.

– Được sơn phản quang với hai mầu vàng – đen tinh tế trên bề mặt của sản phẩm, giúp tài xế phản xạ tốt ánh sáng trong điều kiện thiếu sáng như nhà để xe.

– Thiết kế rất tinh tế, phù hợp với tất cả địa hình khi sử dụng thanh ốp góc tường.

– Có thể lắp đặt một cách dễ dàng chỉ với ốc vít và cầu epoxy.

– Vị trí sử dụng: thích hợp cho các khu vực giao thông hạng nặng đến trung bình và cả các khu vực di chuyển bằng xe đẩy và các tầng hầm và bãi đỗ xe.
– Ốp góc tường thường được sử dụng ở khu dân cư hoặc chung cư, trong các tầng hầm giữ xe của tòa nhà trung tâm thương mại, , bãi giữ xe đậu xe ô tô, xe gắn máy…
– Ốp góc tường được làm bằng cao su nên có độ đàn hồi, lực ma sát với bánh xe ô tô, có khả năng chịu được va chạm va đạp mạnh.
– Chức năng cho xe lưu thông thấy được các điểm sáng cột để đậu xe an toàn.
– Sản phẩm ốp góc cột được sử dụng rộng rãi do đạt hiệu quả cao trong việc bảo vệ an toàn giao thông.
– Sản phẩm có kèm theo ốc vít, lắp đặt dễ dàng nhanh chóng, tiết kiệm thời gian.
– Đối với các sản phẩm thiết bị giao thông, công ty TNHH TM DV SX XNK CG đã cung cấp khắp nơi trên cả nước với độ uy tín và tin cậy cao. Một số tỉnh thành tiêu biểu mà công ty chúng tôi cung cấp như: Hà Nội, TP Hồ Chí Minh, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Cần Thơ, Hải Phòng, Nha Trang, Vũng Tàu… và nhiều tỉnh thành khác. Hãy liên hệ với công ty để được sự tư vấn hiệu quả nhất.

*ốp góc tường 
ốp góc cột 
ốp góc cột phản quang

Thông tin liên hệ công ty CP Thương Mại và Dịch vụ Hành Tinh Xanh:

CHI NHÁNH PHÍA BẮC
Tầng 4, Tòa Nhà Hàn Việt, 203 Minh Khai, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.

Tel: 024.7307.5955 / 024.3627.5955 – Fax: 024.3627.5956


CHI NHÁNH PHÍA NAM
Địa chỉ:165/2 đường Bờ Bao Tân Thắng, P.Sơn Kỳ, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM.

Tel: 028.7307.5955 / 028.6660.8904 – Fax: 028.3559.2001*

----------

